# Check out my fist two batches of Otopharynx lithobates (Zimbawe) fry.



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi,
So I picked up a group of Otopharynx lithobates (Zimbawe) a couple of months ago and they started breeding about 4 weeks ago. At one point I had 4 of my 5 females holding however being as busy as I was over the holidays I didn't get a chance to strip them until a couple of days ago. In the interim two of the females were no longer holding, I suspect the fry were eaten or they're hiding out in the tank somewhere.
Here is a picture of the fry I was able to get out of my 2 females. One batch were full term and the other still has some of their yolk sac to be absorbed.
I hope you enjoy looking at them.
--
Thanks...Paul

The fry.









The daddy. (Picture by Tobalman)


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Looking good! congrats on all the fry, nice lookin Cichlid too.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

very nice Paul!

I was in the same boat as you. I just found some time recently to strip a few species of mine.

One of them was my Ilangis. Super happy about that. I lost two of the holding girls over the holidays but I stripped two and ended up with three free swimming and six eggs. I think I left one or two free swimming fry in one of the girls but I had her out of the water for too long so I decided to put her back in. Trophs are harder to strip! Who would've known? I also loss one of the eggs because the mom closed her mouth as one of the eggs was falling out.  that was sad. Atleast I have six tumbling right now.

Any total fry count? 30 or so?


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

neato! what are you feeding them Paul? and what do you guys mean of strip?


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Hey Derek,
Great news on the Ilangis, can't wait to see the fry.
What I did was get a 5 gallon bucket ready with about 4 gallons of water from the parents tank, then catch the female and strip her into the bucket. A couple of times she squirmed out of my hand and into the bucket however she was easy to catch and try again. I couldn't believe how many fry came out of the first female's mouth. I bet there was 20 fry in that little mouth. I knew she hadn't eaten in over 4 weeks so I couldn't wait any longer.
Let me know if you want some help next time you do it.
--
Take care...Paul



gucci17 said:


> very nice Paul!
> 
> I was in the same boat as you. I just found some time recently to strip a few species of mine.
> 
> ...


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Hey Byron,
I feed them NLS Grow. It's already pretty small but I also crumble it.
If you want to see how to strip fry just Google Stripping Fry and you'll find lots of videos on You Tube. Amazing stuff but I tell you when you do it for the first time it's nerve racking.
--
Take care...Paul



Byronicle said:


> neato! what are you feeding them Paul? and what do you guys mean of strip?


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Congrats. I'm waiting on some fry too.


----------



## CICHthis (Oct 10, 2008)

Want to trade some Lithobate fry for some Ngara fry, LOL. Seems like we're all new parents. Congrats.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Y2KGT said:


> Hey Derek,
> Great news on the Ilangis, can't wait to see the fry.
> What I did was get a 5 gallon bucket ready with about 4 gallons of water from the parents tank, then catch the female and strip her into the bucket. A couple of times she squirmed out of my hand and into the bucket however she was easy to catch and try again. I couldn't believe how many fry came out of the first female's mouth. I bet there was 20 fry in that little mouth. I knew she hadn't eaten in over 4 weeks so I couldn't wait any longer.
> Let me know if you want some help next time you do it.
> ...


It's the first time I've stripped a tropheus. I'm telling you man, it's different for some reason. It's like they don't want to give them up! lol I have no troubles with my other africans. I think I just need more practice with this new species, that's all. You still need to come by one day just to check them out.

I can believe you when you pulled out 20 fry. I have this little female demasoni and I just stripped 23 fry from her. I was so suprised.


----------



## cichlidsnorth (Dec 2, 2009)

congrats on the fry. I used to always stripe, not to often anymore though. I set up a "spit"tank and let the mom do it naturally, man is it neat to watch her care for them! It also gives her a few days to eat after she spits without being harrased. I just had a moori spit today there is atleast 70-80 fry!! Couldnt get a good count cause she took them back into her mouth when I came near the tank.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

gucci17 said:


> It's the first time I've stripped a tropheus. I'm telling you man, it's different for some reason. It's like they don't want to give them up! lol I have no troubles with my other africans. I think I just need more practice with this new species, that's all. You still need to come by one day just to check them out.
> 
> I can believe you when you pulled out 20 fry. I have this little female demasoni and I just stripped 23 fry from her. I was so suprised.


Sounds like we're both stressed out from stripping our fish.

I can't wait to come by and check out the Ilangi in person. Just call me when you have some time on any Saturday or Sunday.
--
Take care...Paul


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

cichlidsnorth said:


> congrats on the fry. I used to always stripe, not to often anymore though. I set up a "spit"tank and let the mom do it naturally, man is it neat to watch her care for them! It also gives her a few days to eat after she spits without being harrased. I just had a moori spit today there is atleast 70-80 fry!! Couldnt get a good count cause she took them back into her mouth when I came near the tank.


I think that's what I'll do next time. The only problem is that at one point I had 4 females holding at the same time. And if I setup any more tanks my Wife will kill me.

I had a moori that was sold to me as a male however turned out to be a female in my all male Malawi tank so needless to say it didn't take her long to hook up with one of the other Haps or Peacocks. As soon as I netted her out she spit all the eggs into the bucket however she kept trying to pick them back up. They make good mothers that's for sure.

Thanks for the advice and kind words.
--
Take care...Paul


----------



## cichlidsnorth (Dec 2, 2009)

spit tanks do not have to be fancy. I have a good size fish room so space is not much of a issue but its starting to cram up a bit. I have 4 spit tanks, they are 10 gallon tanks set up on end. I can fit 4 of them and its only 4 feet wide. A 4 foot shop light hung over them for lighting. A sponge filter and a bit of gravel in each one. A clay flower pot in each for a bit of sucurity for the moms. I have 1 air pump to run all of my spit tanks and grow out tanks. I use 30 gallon cubes for grow outs, they are 24"wide 18"deep and eithet 18" or 20" high. These seem to be the most space effiecent tanks I have found for growing out fry.
I have a nice wife that leaves my fish room alone


----------

